# Take us back to our youth for a couple of minutes.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Everyone can relate to this >Tune< now in glorious stereo.. Enjoy..

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nah! This takes me back to my Yoof!!!






Coming soon to an Aire near you!


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

this is mine http://tinyurl.com/67xpv8


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaah that brings back the memories..... mind it also shows how bad their teeth were at the time!

My how they've changed.........

Dave :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Nah! This takes me back to my Yoof!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I like that one as well, wonder if I can find the lyrics to sing along :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

commuter said:


> this is mine http://tinyurl.com/67xpv8


Hi.

Remember when we were all "Rick rolled" on u tube when it was hacked into.. and all you got was Never gonna give you up!.

ray.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

First LP I ever bought in about 1959 




Ian


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

This was the first record I ever bought....






And I saw The Beatles live in Manchester! Talk about scream :roll:


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> commuter said:
> 
> 
> > this is mine http://tinyurl.com/67xpv8
> ...


damn you caught me

this was the first single I bought with my 50p record voucher from Bradleys on Fargate in Sheffield


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Commuter!

Im not even sure posting a link to Rick Astley directly after the Prodigy is even Legal let alone acceptable!!  Go and stand in the disgraced corner!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

From the other end of the scale (Pun intended before anyone starts bashing their keyboard)

My first LP was Grieg's Peer Gynt Suite.

Just waiting for all the replies saying "SAD"

But I have grown up since then - my favourite is now Bruch's Violin Concerto!

Back in my 'classical' box :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> From the other end of the scale (Pun intended before anyone starts bashing their keyboard)
> 
> My first LP was Grieg's Peer Gynt Suite.
> 
> ...


Or 




ray.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

barryd said:


> Commuter!
> 
> Im not even sure posting a link to Rick Astley directly after the Prodigy is even Legal let alone acceptable!!  Go and stand in the disgraced corner!


I am suitably disgraced but only because of the stuff going through my mind after watching






and


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

commuter said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Commuter!
> ...


They both look gormless :roll:

ray.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> They both look gormless :roll:
> 
> ray.


back in my youth they would have been called "ornamental cabbages"


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

no comment necessary






lets see who's brave enough to click on it


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Thanks for that but I can trump her with >This< lady... Ok hankies out..

And >Here<

And .>Here<

ray.


----------

